# Got a Girl's Number



## sephi24 (Sep 3, 2010)

So about two weeks ago I finally asked for this girl's number I work with. She gave it to me, and said she would like to hang out with me. I said she should come with me to get my tattoo recolored, and she said she wants to get another one too. After I got back from vacation, I asked her at work about going, and she said she would next paycheck since she spent alot of her last one. I also asked if she got the text I sent her just so she would have my number, and she said she didn't get it since she has bad reception in her house. I now don't know whether she is telling the truth, or trying to blow me off. But why would she give me her number then? Ahhhh...what do you guys think?


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't think those negative thoughts!

I think you should just wait and see if she brings up the tattoo thing around paycheck time until you bring it up again. You could try asking her if she wants to do something else in the meantime.

It was really brave of you to ask for her number! Well done!


----------



## sephi24 (Sep 3, 2010)

I know it was a huge step for me, as asking a girl out is a level ten on my social hierarchy list. I was just so happy that I managed to to this, I guess it was kind of frustrating when she didn't want to go. You are probably right I am just thinking negatively. I do need to stop with those thoughts. I was doing great until I had really bad anxiety attacks over the past two days.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Its great that you got her number! :clap Don't think too much about whether or not she told the truth. You need to accept the positives of what happened. It's a step to overcoming SA. And what if she's telling the truth? Try to think of that way. It's not good to assume someone is lying. SAers tend to take everything as negative and that everyone is blowing us off. But most of the time its not true. 

I got a girls number too! Meaning.. I'm a girl too. So.. I basically just got a friend's number. But it was just as exciting for me. I asked if she wanted to go to lunch after horseback riding. But she turned me down because of her time schedule to getting back to school. Did I take it personally? No, because I was already aware that her time was tight. Plus, she mentioned that if it was raining and we didn't have class, she would definitely go to lunch afterwards.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Well done! That's a huge step on overcoming SA. Don't let those negative thought affect you.


----------



## sephi24 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the support. The thing is, I don't know if I will see her or really get a chance to talk to her before we get paid. If she doesn't say something about going to the tattoo parlor, I am thinking of calling her. This way she will get my number if she didn't when I called it to get hers on my phone. I guess I am just nervous about making that call, for fear she will not want to go.


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

Something that I've learned is that women find confidence sexy, that doesn't mean being arrogant or anything like that, it just means that you hold yourself firm and believe in yourself. 

And of course, you will probably experience a lot of negative thoughts when it comes to this type of thing, everyone's scared when they do something for the first time. It can be easier to think negatively rather than positively because it takes active and conscious effort. The thing is, it's best to re-focus your thinking energy towards positive thoughts. If you sense a negative thought, use that awareness to realize that it is a negative thought, just letting it pass, and continue focusing on an activity that can relax you.

The more focus that we give a thought, the more believable it seems. Whether it may be a negative or even better yet, a positive thought that bolsters your self-confidence  Which one would you rather believe?


----------



## fixmein45 (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't get caught up with her. Keep moving on to other girls you're better than to have to have to go through all this just to hangout with a girl.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't think she's blowing you off... coming from a girl who sometimes doesn't get texts because I get crappy reception in a lot of areas of my house.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

How long ago did you get her number? Don't text her! txts are lame and can be over scrutinized! Just call her about a week after she gave you her number. If you've had her number for like 2 weeks already, you're in bad shape. When you call her, ask her out for a cup of coffee during the week at a specific date + time. Don't talk on the phone for 5 hours, 5 minutes is more appropriate. Call for a date, get a yes or no answer, then say goodbye and end the call.

If she says yes, good sign. If she suggests something else at a specific date + time, good sign. If she suggests her friends coming along, she's not interested in you _that way_. If she says anything other than yes, and doesn't suggest something else, then you know where you stand with her. Nowhere!

=) Good luck.


----------



## sephi24 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have had her number for a little over two weeks. I got it just before going on vacation, and she said to call when I got back. Instead of calling, I asked her about going to the tattoo parlor when I saw her the next time at work. She said when we get paid next she would go, and we just got paid today. So I am thinking of calling her on either Monday or Tuesday night to see about setting up a date. Should I just scrath the tattoo idea, and just see if she wants to grab a coffee or a bite to eat?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

vulgarman said:


> If she suggests her friends coming along, she's not interested in you _that way_.


I wouldn't take that as law. The first time I met up with a guy I liked at the mall, I took a female friend for 'back-up'. Because I felt scared and too nervous to meet him the first time alone. But.. I did have serious feelings for him.


----------

